# Lighttpd vs Cherokee

## trinitrotoluene

Suppose I have a PHP-AJAX web based application/game that normally runs on my website.  If I want to distribute it so that people can download it and run it on their own computer without already having a web server, which would be a better web server to package with the game?  Maybe a different one than those two?

- Speed/memory usage is mostly unimportant.

- Only feature it needs is to be able to run PHP (maybe Ruby for later on).

- Multi-platform (preferably without cygwin on Windows).

Thanks

----------

## sobers_2002

lighttpd isn't for windows AFAIK. But it serves all the purposes you need it for o/w

----------

